
Coding Horror: Classic Computer Science Puzzles - nickb
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000951.html
======
Goladus
I like the Lisp link:

 _The Volkswagen Lisp is the most configurable and powerful car in automotive
history.

The Lisp was invented in 1958 (some say discovered) and the automotive world
hasn't been the same since._

